# Himalayans



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Took some photos of the Himalayans as well today. I find these frustrating to photograph; either you get a good representation of the white body colour but the points are bleached out, or you get a nice picture of the points but the body looks cream. These ones didn't turn out too badly.













































































































Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gorgeous! Himi is nicer than Siamese, I think...the coloring of the points is so delicate. It couldn't have anything to do with the lovely red eyes....


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As usual, your mice are gorgeous, but I'm struck by the shade variation in the tails. Is that also due to light?


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Ooooo  beautiful!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Your mice are stunning!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

You need to stop having such beautiful mice! It's making me so jealous! :shock:


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

They're adorable, I love himalayans and siamese.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

gergeous mice :love1


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

What beautiful ears!

You've done a great job


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they really are lovely, I especially like the mouse in pics 9 and 10.


----------

